# [2008] Finding a foreclosed motorhome?



## Denise L (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how to go about finding a foreclosed motorhome to purchase? There seem to be a few dealers who claim to be the middlemen between the banks and prospective buyers, but we are wondering if there is a more direct way, like through a bank's foreclosure department? If anyone has any information, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## rhonda (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you tried eBay using search term "bank repo"?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 29, 2008)

Check out www.rv4sale.com

perhaps you can get some help from someone at one of their links


Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2008)

Banks usually won't release any information regarding pending forclosures or reposessions. Usually reposessed autos and RVs go to auction. You may need to locate those auctions.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 29, 2008)

There has been many fema trailers on this site in the past.
www.gsaauctions.gov
They show up here occasionally.
www.bid4assets.com


----------



## Denise L (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the suggestions. It does seem a bit hard to find these. We may have to go through one of those dealers I found who claim they are middlemen between banks and buyers.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 29, 2008)

*Danger, Will Robinson*

NO FEMA trailers.

Can you say "formaldehyde"?


----------

